# ראיתם את זה?



## nulila (25/5/14)

ראיתם את זה? 
זה אמיתי?


----------



## לולאה אינסופית (25/5/14)

הוא נראה דוגמן מדי 
ואני צינית מדי...
יש לי תחושה שמדובר בפרסומת לטבעות.
אמנם לא ראיתי את הפרסומת, אבל אני בטוחה ש"קליק" עליה היה עונה על סקרנותך.

אלא אם כן, כמובן, קוראים לך אבישג ובן הזוג שלך מתכנת...


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (25/5/14)

נראה כמו פרסומת לטבעת.


----------



## nulila (26/5/14)

גם אני חשבתי בהתחלה.. 
אבל הקישור לא מוביל לפרסומת (אלא אם כן אני מפספסת משהו): http://marrymeavishag.wix.com/marryme 
זה מטורף לעשות דבר כזה! מעניין איך היא הגיבה... אני כנראה שהייתי זורקת את בן זוגי מהחלון מהשוק


----------



## haych (26/5/14)

אוי, זה רומנטי!! 
הייתי הורגת אותו אם הוא היה מציע לי ככה, אבל זה חמוד לראות אצל אחרים...


----------



## iritki (26/5/14)

אחרי 7 שנים הוא בטח יודע מה מתאים לבת זוגו


----------



## neurotica (26/5/14)

איזה באסה אם יש לה אדבלוק.


----------



## haych (26/5/14)

חחחחחח


----------

